# Does anyone have old Hoyt catalogs (2000-2003)?



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Guys,

Does anyone have old Hoyt catalogs? (199x to 2004?)
If so, can you please share them? Would really appreciate your help. 

Thanks in advance!

Dave


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a couple 2003 catalogs. Do you need a scan of something in particular?


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

TMan51 said:


> I have a couple 2003 catalogs. Do you need a scan of something in particular?


Wow, thanks. Maybe it's too much to ask, but ideally we would like to have all pages with bow specs. Maybe if you could make digital photos it would be much quicker and this way you wouldn't spend too much time scanning? Thanks a lot for your help in any case! 

Dave


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

NP, send me your email, and I'll attach a couple .jpegs for ya.

I have every Hoyt catalog since 2003, unfortunately, my previous years suffered a cruel end when I had a plumbing leak


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

TMan51 said:


> NP, send me your email, and I'll attach a couple .jpegs for ya.
> 
> I have every Hoyt catalog since 2003, unfortunately, my previous years suffered a cruel end when I had a plumbing leak


Thanks very much Terry! PM sent.

If anyone else has catalogs from 199x to 2002 can you please share them? Thanks, guys!!!!

Dave


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

TMan51 said:


> NP, send me your email, and I'll attach a couple .jpegs for ya.
> 
> I have every Hoyt catalog since 2003, unfortunately, my previous years suffered a cruel end when I had a plumbing leak


Terry, thanks again for your fantastic help and scanning/emailing a few pages from the 2003 Hoyt catalog - many archers will appreciate this. You rock buddy.

If anyone else has older Hoyt catalogs please contact me if you are willing to help. Thanks very much in advance.

Dave


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sure that I have Hoyt catalogs back to 1988. What are you looking for?
Jeff


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Shrek XT3000 said:


> I'm sure that I have Hoyt catalogs back to 1988. What are you looking for?
> Jeff


We are looking for specs on all old bows (not Hoyt only). We have been creating a comprehensive database containing specs for all bows we can find catalogs for. 

So, having catalogs from 1998 up to 2002 would be fantastic. 

With all these catalogs you have Jeff, does every single one of them contain a summary page where all specs are summarised in 1 table? If so, could you please take 1 digital photo of each summary page (for 1998-2002 catalogs only, we have the rest) and email/PM to me? If you could do that many archers would be so grateful to you for that once we publish the specs. Only if you have some time of course and you are willing to help.

I you want to know more about the project here is a bunch of threads where folks from this forum say some good words about the project:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1340477
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1410304
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1389421
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1377113
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1432425

Once again, thanks very much for your help buddy.

Dave


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

will do, but maybe will be tomorrow (Monday) as grandpa has the grandson this weekend.
Jeff


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Shrek XT3000 said:


> will do, but maybe will be tomorrow (Monday) as grandpa has the grandson this weekend.
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Hoyt has all of there older manuals on line.
http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_bow_manuals.php


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

ISAA_Archer said:


> Hoyt has all of there older manuals on line.
> http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_bow_manuals.php


Thanks buddy, but they don't have specs for all years. I know about this link but this page doesn't have all specs for all years and models. Thanks for your suggestion anyway.


----------



## Shrek XT3000 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bow_Explorer
will scan catalogs tomorrow, photos are working out for me.

Jeff


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Try this out. It is a great site for finding old versions of websites. Hoyt has a bunch of snapshots dating back into 1996. I found bow specs for bows in 1997 on this site. Just look at the top bar select the year you want to see their site for. Fun to look at the old info.

http://web.archive.org/web/20100103174813/http://hoytusa.com/

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

1997 Technical Info
http://web.archive.org/web/19970216082223/http://www.hoytusa.com/tech/tech.htm

1998
http://web.archive.org/web/19980512120643/http://hoytusa.com/info/tech/tech.htm

1999
http://web.archive.org/web/19990508064453/http://www.hoytusa.com/technical/tech.html

2000
http://web.archive.org/web/20000619102345/http://www.hoytusa.com/technical/tech.html

2001
http://web.archive.org/web/20010616013517/http://www.hoytusa.com/technical/tunecharts.html

This gives you an idea of the info that is out there if you know where to find it.


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

LeEarl said:


> 1997 Technical Info
> http://web.archive.org/web/19970216082223/http://www.hoytusa.com/tech/tech.htm
> 
> 1998
> ...


Wow, thanks very much buddy! Never saw it was possible! Great time machine! You rock!

Dave


----------



## Bow_Explorer (Apr 29, 2010)

Shrek XT3000 said:


> Bow_Explorer
> will scan catalogs tomorrow, photos are working out for me.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

Thanks for sending all this info, thanks very much buddy, you rock! Your help is invaluable! Thanks on behalf of many many archers!

Dave


----------

